# Wearing green/brown tshirt & other accessories (gloves/boots ect) off duty



## Shepard (28 Apr 2016)

Howdy, I've noticed that the QR&Os have been updated and no longer states that:



> "47. Visible civilian items of apparel shall not be worn by members with any uniform, except where specifically authorized in these instructions. Conversely, items of uniform shall not be worn with civilian attire, except for accessories and garments (e.g., top-coat, raincoat, gloves, scarf and footwear) which do not include any CF insignia and by themselves do not explicitly identify the wearer as a member of the CF."



Previous posts are pretty much out of date and I'd like to confirm with y'all that you can wear the aforementioned accessories, especially tshirts, in civi without identifying as a CF member.

I've got 30 shirts lying around and I hate not having much use for them except as makeshift shining cloths.

Cheers.


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2016)

See also,

Widely spread misconception - Mixing military inform with civilian clothing -Tee  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104477.0
2 pages.

Rules on wearing individual uniform pieces outside of military events? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/23367.0.html
OP: "I was just wondering what the rules where on wearing, say, my combat boots or my parka (without any epilets or patches on it) outside of military functions."
4 pages.

CF issued kit use for civi purposes  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/162.0.html
OP: "What‘s CF‘s Regulation of usage of kit and equipment while off duty?  I mean, I‘m sure it‘s not against the rules to wear combat t-shirts or combat boxers since they‘re not blatently obvious as something military issue, but what about combat pants/shirts?  I‘m just wondering if it‘ll be ok to wear some crappy, worn down combat pants and shirt to go paintballing.  Neither have Canadian flags, epeuletts, maple leafs, or anything else identifying them as CF"
3 pages.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Apr 2016)

Shepard said:
			
		

> ...I'd like to confirm with y'all that you can wear the aforementioned accessories, especially tshirts, in civi without identifying as a CF member.
> 
> I've got 30 shirts lying around and I hate not having much use for them except as makeshift shining cloths.
> 
> Cheers.



I suppose you can, but I wouldn't. Personally, I think it looks stupid. One must have better clothes to wear than issue T-shirts. 

My personal opinion, YMMV.


----------



## sidemount (28 Apr 2016)

They make good painting and shop shirts


----------



## JesseWZ (29 Apr 2016)

I don't mind wearing the issue shirts for yard work, and some I've turned into rags... If you get issued black tee's, they go nice as an undershirt to other more fashionable wear...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Apr 2016)

The QR & Os?  Are you sure you didn't mean CF Dress Instructions [CFP 265]?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Apr 2016)

Shepard said:
			
		

> Howdy, I've noticed that the QR&Os have been updated and no longer states that:
> 
> Previous posts are pretty much out of date and I'd like to confirm with y'all that you can wear the aforementioned accessories, especially tshirts, in civi without identifying as a CF member.
> 
> ...



Don't forget to wear your ID discs on the outside of your shirt and carry your shopping in your CADPAT small pack.  ;D


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> One must have better clothes to wear than issue T-shirts.



From what I have seen at the malls, a lot of guys ( military and emergency services ) buy gaudy non-issue T-shirts to wear off-duty.

Hard to tell if they are, or were ever, on the job. But, an industry has grown out of it.
http://www.firefighter.com/Military-Police/Apparel.cfm?ViewALL=Yes


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Apr 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Don't forget to wear your ID discs on the outside of your shirt and carry your shopping in your CADPAT small pack.  ;D



Yes!


----------

